# Best Tattoo studio in London



## grit (Nov 20, 2011)

I've been considering getting one for a while, and would like to know what urban considers the best place to get one in London.


----------



## zenie (Nov 20, 2011)

Would need to know what you want done or at least what style?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah, depends what style.    Flamin' 8 and Into You are very well regarded. So is Andy Bone.


----------



## grit (Nov 20, 2011)

Eh... sorry I'm a complete newbie 

I'm still trying to figure out the what and where to be honest. I work in IT, mainly from home, but I do meetings with customers so it has to be somewhere where I can cover it up, and thus not huge. I'm still completely open regarding what it would be/its style. I was thinking that maybe visiting a good studio would help form my thoughts on it a bit more.

Maybe I need to narrow it down before venturing out.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 20, 2011)

grit said:


> Eh... sorry I'm a complete newbie
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out the what and where to be honest. I work in IT, mainly from home, but I do meetings with customers so it has to be somewhere where I can cover it up, and thus not huge. I'm still completely open regarding what it would be/its style. I was thinking that maybe visiting a good studio would help form my thoughts on it a bit more.
> 
> Maybe I need to narrow it down before venturing out.



You can have a pretty huge back/torso tattoo and still be able to completely cover it up with normal clothing...


----------



## grit (Nov 20, 2011)

weepiper said:


> You can have a pretty huge back/torso tattoo and still be able to completely cover it up with normal clothing...



Yeah true, to be honest, I'm quite nervous about the thought in some respects. I've seen a lot, that really make me facepalm. So I'd be starting out small anyway.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 20, 2011)

grit said:


> Eh... sorry I'm a complete newbie
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out the what and where to be honest. I work in IT, mainly from home, but I do meetings with customers so it has to be somewhere where I can cover it up, and thus not huge. I'm still completely open regarding what it would be/its style. I was thinking that maybe visiting a good studio would help form my thoughts on it a bit more.
> 
> Maybe I need to narrow it down before venturing out.



Have a look though some online galleries and see what style you like.

I've found my latest piece is evolving as I go. It's turning quite Victoriana now. Started very traditional.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 20, 2011)

grit said:


> Yeah true, to be honest, I'm quite nervous about the thought in some respects. I've seen a lot, that really make me facepalm. So I'd be starting out small anyway.



The more you get, the more relaxed you get. I've got a couple that I probably wouldn't get a second time around, but I don't really care. That piece of skin wasn't doing anything interesting anyway.


----------



## zenie (Nov 20, 2011)

You kind of need to have an idea of what you'd like, placement isn't such an issue as you can work that out later.

A good artist can do many different styles, but some are more specialist and are well known in that style.

Have a look at the Artists' portfolios on these studios' sites for ideas maybe?

http://ilovegoodtimes.co.uk/

http://frithstreettattoo.co.uk/

http://www.thefamilybusinesstattoo.com/

But also don't limit yourself to London...I'm considering travelling to Derby for my next one as i can't seem to find someone in London

http://gerrycarnelly.co.uk/

or Brighton

http://www.magnumopustattoo.com/


----------



## jesuscrept (Nov 20, 2011)

grit said:


> Yeah true, to be honest, I'm quite nervous about the thought in some respects. I've seen a lot, that really make me facepalm. So I'd be starting out small anyway.



That's not always a great idea. I've got a few small tattoo's which unfortunately means I now can't get anything bigger without getting them lasered off.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 20, 2011)

jesuscrept said:


> That's not always a great idea. I've got a few small tattoo's which unfortunately means I now can't get anything bigger without getting them lasered off.



Err a good tattooist should be able to cover them with a larger design


----------



## jesuscrept (Nov 20, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> The more you get, the more relaxed you get.



No, no I can't say I find myself getting relaxed anytime I'm in the hot seat.


----------



## zenie (Nov 20, 2011)

jesuscrept said:


> That's not always a great idea. I've got a few small tattoo's which unfortunately means I now can't get anything bigger without getting them lasered off.



Nah there's always coverups  That's what I'm getting lol. You only need a laser if they're solid black.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 20, 2011)

aye Fed's sleeve started as a coverup, you can't tell there was ever anything underneath there now.


----------



## jesuscrept (Nov 20, 2011)

spawnofsatan said:


> Err a good tattooist should be able to cover them with a larger design



I've had one that was pink covered up with black ink and you can still see it if you look closely.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 20, 2011)

jesuscrept said:


> No, no I can't say I find myself getting relaxed anytime I'm in the hot seat.



I mean you lose the stress about a design being 'right'. I deliberated for years with my first. Now I just think 'fuck it, go on then'.


----------



## grit (Nov 20, 2011)

jesuscrept said:


> That's not always a great idea. I've got a few small tattoo's which unfortunately means I now can't get anything bigger without getting them lasered off.



I was thinking of something around 5 inches in size, nothing tiny.


----------



## jesuscrept (Nov 20, 2011)

5 inches is pretty small when you consider the length of your arm or forearm.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 20, 2011)

My first one's only about 3" by 2". I still love it.


----------



## grit (Nov 20, 2011)

jesuscrept said:


> 5 inches is pretty small when you consider the length of your arm or forearm.



Depends how long your arms are 

I'm not a tall bloke, around 5'10 I think.


----------



## jesuscrept (Nov 20, 2011)

this is true of course.


----------



## zenie (Nov 20, 2011)

jesuscrept said:


> I've had one that was pink covered up with black ink and you can still see it if you look closely.



See post #11


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 20, 2011)

zenie said:


> http://frithstreettattoo.co.uk/
> 
> http://www.thefamilybusinesstattoo.com/



I would say Frith Street Tattoo and The Family Business are the best in London. Family Business probably takes the crown now that they've poached Xam. Him and Mo are both incredibly talented.


----------



## grit (Nov 20, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> I would say Frith Street Tattoo and The Family Business are the best in London. Family Business probably takes the crown now that they've poached Xam. Him and Mo are both incredibly talented.



Yeah looking at the gallery of the family business is quite impressive. I presume I'm looking at few hundred quid?

Some of the stuff by the Noon artist is abstract cubism sort of stuff that looks great, and wouldnt have initially thought of.


----------



## zenie (Nov 20, 2011)

grit why not go to the Brighton tattoo convention? It's on at the end of Jan 

http://www.brightontattoo.com


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 20, 2011)

You're probably looking at about £80 an hour for a high quality tattooist, but that's incredibly good value when you consider that even the shit ones charge £50 an hour, and the good will not only have much higher quality, but also cover twice as much area in that time.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 20, 2011)

Also check out Jane Doe in Hornchurch, I'm considering going to Tiny Miss Becca for a nature themed sleeve after seeing this stunning piece:


----------



## grit (Nov 20, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> You're probably looking at about £80 an hour for a high quality tattooist, but that's incredibly good value when you consider that even the shit ones charge £50 an hour, and the good will not only have much higher quality, but also cover twice as much area in that time.



To an extent, money isint an issue, in the sense that I'm going to have it forever so I'm willing to pay whats required to get it done by someone who is very good.


----------



## jesuscrept (Nov 20, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> and the good will not only have much higher quality, but also cover twice as much area in that time.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 20, 2011)

jesuscrept said:


>


What? Shit tattooists are slow. Good artists know what they are doing, and are therefore quicker.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 20, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Also check out Jane Doe in Hornchurch, I'm considering going to Tiny Miss Becca for a nature themed sleeve after seeing this stunning piece:


 
I may have to have a weekend in London, no exceptional artists near me and I need a fair bit of work done.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 20, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> You're probably looking at about £80 an hour for a high quality tattooist, but that's incredibly good value when you consider that even the shit ones charge £50 an hour, and the good will not only have much higher quality, but also cover twice as much area in that time.



More like £100 now.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 20, 2011)

zenie said:


> grit why not go to the Brighton tattoo convention? It's on at the end of Jan
> 
> http://www.brightontattoo.com



I went last year. SO boring


----------



## zenie (Nov 20, 2011)

In what way was it boring? I enjoyed the London one


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking of going to Brighton convention, but I don;t think there's much point unless you pre-book with an artist, and you can only really get a small piece done at a convention anyway. Twenty quid is a bit steep.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 20, 2011)

zenie said:


> In what way was it boring? I enjoyed the London one



I dunno what I expected, but it was just walking past lots of people getting tattooed. Which isn't exactly fascinating.


----------



## zenie (Nov 20, 2011)

Different strokes I guess  They usually have music/stalls/booze too and you can mingle with fellow 'scenesters'  But I haven't been to the Brighton one, is it 20 quid a ticket?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 20, 2011)

I think it was the scenesters that put me off. That and Dan Gold.

It all felt a little try-hard.


----------



## zenie (Nov 20, 2011)

You're such a grumpy old man filter


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 20, 2011)

I am


----------



## Black Halo (Nov 24, 2011)

I've heard good things about Kids Love Ink in Deptford - http://kidsloveinkdeptford.wordpress.com/


----------



## bromley (Nov 24, 2011)

I got a lot of work done by a mate. PM me if you want his number.


----------



## thriller (Nov 26, 2011)

bromley said:


> I got a lot of work done by a mate. PM me if you want his number.



where in london is he based?


----------



## TattooMaster (Aug 19, 2013)

I'd stay clear of InkHouse LDN in Brixton though. I was going to get my tattoo done there, but they had really poor customer service. Plus there is such a bad atmosphere in the shop as the owners are in a relationship and everyone knows the boss is cheating on their partner! Despite the good looking shop and website, not a professional business and would not recommend!


----------



## gabi (Aug 19, 2013)

lol, do you happen to work for the blackline tattoo shop?

bin/ban


----------



## Greebo (Aug 19, 2013)

TattooMaster said:


> I'd stay clear of InkHouse LDN in Brixton though. I was going to get my tattoo done there, but <snip>


TattooMaster if you're as good as your username, you'd either be able to do yourself or you'd already have enough contacts to not turn up at somewhere with such a bad rep.  Not nice spreading unfounded gossip which could seriously harm somebody's livelihood.


----------

